# Hello from Colorado



## EnglishGuy (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey everyone!

My name is Brian, I'm located in Littleton, Colorado. I've been riding for just about a year, mostly hunter/jumper but I've done a little western. I don't own a horse, but I take lessons and lease. The horse I lease is named Doc, hes a 17 year chestnut Quarterhorse gelding.

I'm looking foward to meeting yall and learning more. Anyone from the horse.com forum might recognize me already


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Brian, welcome to the Horse Forum!  Have fun posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Brian!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya brian
welcome to the forum 

its great to see another fella on the forum


----------

